# Jon Jones hate



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

The hate against Jon Jones is maybe the most inexplicable thing in MMA today. The whole internet is filled with hate about this guy and it's funny to me, because he is the best ever, he truly is. It's not about being his fan or not, he just has all the tools to be the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world today. I like DC, I like Gustaffson a lot, all those guys are very well-prepared and they definitely have a great personality, but Jon Jones adapts, improvises and fights like no one else in the world! How can you hate a guy like that!?

The other funny thing about the hate towards Jon Jones is the saying and the deep philosophical interpretation that he is "very cocky". He is a god damn cage fighting star and a champion? What do you except from him? Will he become a better role-model and champion if he starts giving flowers to everybody and kiss them on the cheek? For such a guy it's even strange to me that he has preserved his sanity that much. If I were in his place, my house was going to start resembling Floyd's suits. Oh, man, Jon Jones is so "cocky" and "fake" and this and that.. what's so fake about him?? Is it that he wants to be the best and talks dorky and witty about MMA, but when someone actually confronts him, which by the way happens every second or so, he gets angry? Wow, he gets angry when someone confronts him in MMA, that's so fake!! Of course he will get angry, of course he will be confident, why the f should you hate a guy because of that? It's super natural. 

They play over and over again his words against DC and portrait him as this fake, marketing stock, that promotes fights and is named the best in the game by some miracle. I don't get how promoting a fight, or being confident is a bad thing in this sport. How should a fighter carry himself? Are fighters nuns or pacifists. Should everyone be like GSP, cause that in my mind is not that sane as well. They fight for a living and they get emotional before some of their fights, because it's not that easy to deal with all of that. It's not fake, it's fighting in front of millions. 

I say leave the guy alone and enjoy his elbows from hell, or his creativity in the cage. Don't hate him because he is better then everybody else at this point.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Noone really is denying his skills or place in MMA history, most just don't like his personality. You don't have to like the guy to enjoy his fighting. I do like JBJ, always have but some of the stuff he says is cringe worthy.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to completely disagree with you here. I have a pretty high bullshit meter and am very good at reading people and picking up on personality traits in people. I know that sounds arrogant or whatever but I'm pretty good at it also good at manipulating people I just always have been. 

Now here is why a lot of people don't like Jones it's not that hes cocky or fake it's a combo of a few things. It's ok for fighters to be confident but thier is a difference between confidence (a good trait) and cocky (a bad trait). 

So here is what I have come to relize and why I can't stand him personality wise and I wish someone would just clean his ******* clock. Personality wise he has many many undesirable traits. He says one thing in public and just lies about it to the public and contradicts himself behind the scenes. He was shitting on someone for getting a DUI saying he would never do that which you shouldn't because you can ******* kill kids women men families driving drunk is really the most disgusting thing you can do and very selfish. He said he would never do it then he crashes his bently with girls in the car probably showing off because he needs to have attention on him probably while drinking. Why do I say that was probably the case because I see the way he acts at post fight press conferences. Other fighters and especially other champs don't act like he does at press conferences. He will come in last sometimes and someone can be talking or asking a question to some other fighter and he will do a little bow before sitting down. He will just blurt out stupid awkward jokes when no one is even talking to him. He just is socially awkward and doesn't understand how to listen to others. He has sociopath tendencies. He got super upset because Rashad came in the ring to talk to him after he won the belt to promote thier fight that was next and he bitched and cried about that for weeks after saying "Rashad ruined my special knight."

Other things he didn't sign and won't sign the replica UFC belts fan's have because he doesn't think the fan's even deserve to have those belts. He get's threatened very easily. It's amazing and really disgusting what happened with Jones behind the scenes with Cormier when he thought he was off air it is a glimpse at the real Jon Jones and DC was right he puts on a front like no other I mean he sounded like a 3rd grader just talking shit trying to rile up DC. It's like a bitch move he has only child syndrome he only thinks of himself and just needs to have attention. Pay attention at the next press conference and see all the awkward jokes he makes at inappropriate times or even go watch old ones.

I was a huge huge Jones fan since the Bonnar fight I really thought he would be champ after that fight I just knew he was something special and his awkward sociopathic personality doesn't take away from his fighting he may be the best ever if he beats DC and GUS and Anthony Johnson he is hands down the best ever IMO he has dismantled a whos who of former champs and top fighters. He is amazing. Just his personality is super awkward borderline autistic, sociopathic, only child syndrome. He really want's the fans to like him he want's others to view him as a humble champion someone people look up to and admire he craves that but his personality when you see the real him does not allow many people to think that about him. 

Look at even DC he is funny very likable nice genuine guy. Jones is missing the Genuine. People don't like guys who say things that are not genuine and just say fake things that they don't mean to put out an image they think others will like. That is the definition of fake.

Guys like Fedore people loved because he was quiet confident sure of himself but not cocky. Chuck Lidell confident sure of himself not cocky. CroCop confident calm sure of himself not cocky. ALl those people were genuine people who said what they thought and believed Pat Barry perfect example of a guy people love because of his attitude and personality a great guy someone you would want to be friends with. 

Jon Jones seems like the friend that would **** your girlfriend because he felt like he would be entitled to do so.


What a ******* rant but that is my interpretation of Jon Jones and why I no longer like him as a person but will never miss a fight of his because he is super amazing and very skilled.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I do not like the hate word because it makes those who use it seem juist like haters. I prefer to say i dislike Jones character instead.

Some people claimed racism was behind this dislike of Jones style. Now when he faces D.C i can honestly say it isn't. My gut feeling about D.C vs Jones is that I want Jones to lose just as much as I wanted him to lose before.

Just like I did not like Brock Lesnar arrogance I do not like Jones.

IMO Jones exploting the rules in any way he can just to win is the same as those in Soccer who try to fall convincingly so that the ref will call a penalty shot. We cannot have rules for everything since it will cost too much resources. For example, I would not be surprised if Jones cut his finger nails just a few hours before the fight because a fresh cut is much sharper than and old one. 

I cannot praise those who bend the rules and have no moral in doing so.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> The hate against Jon Jones is maybe the most inexplicable thing in MMA today. The whole internet is filled with hate about this guy and it's funny to me, because he is the best ever, he truly is. It's not about being his fan or not, he just has all the tools to be the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world today. I like DC, I like Gustaffson a lot, all those guys are very well-prepared and they definitely have a great personality, but Jon Jones adapts, improvises and fights like no one else in the world! How can you hate a guy like that!?
> 
> The other funny thing about the hate towards Jon Jones is the saying and the deep philosophical interpretation that he is "very cocky". He is a god damn cage fighting star and a champion? What do you except from him? Will he become a better role-model and champion if he starts giving flowers to everybody and kiss them on the cheek? For such a guy it's even strange to me that he has preserved his sanity that much. If I were in his place, my house was going to start resembling Floyd's suits. Oh, man, Jon Jones is so "cocky" and "fake" and this and that.. what's so fake about him?? Is it that he wants to be the best and talks dorky and witty about MMA, but when someone actually confronts him, which by the way happens every second or so, he gets angry? Wow, he gets angry when someone confronts him in MMA, that's so fake!! Of course he will get angry, of course he will be confident, why the f should you hate a guy because of that? It's super natural.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

JASONJRF said:


> I have to completely disagree with you here. I have a pretty high bullshit meter and am very good at reading people and picking up on personality traits in people. I know that sounds arrogant or whatever but I'm pretty good at it also good at manipulating people I just always have been.
> 
> Now here is why a lot of people don't like Jones it's not that hes cocky or fake it's a combo of a few things. It's ok for fighters to be confident but thier is a difference between confidence (a good trait) and cocky (a bad trait).
> 
> ...


I think some of the things you are saying make a lot of sense and I partially agree with you, but I also think almost every champion possesses such negative features. I think that Ronda Rousey is as socially awkward as Jon Jones is and she makes the same kind of jokes at 'presses'. Jose Aldo talked many times about and appreciated what MMA and UFC have done for him in general. How his biggest dream in the past was buying a house and how he was very poor in the beginning of his carrier. Now you can hear from him only money this, money that, UFC pay sucks, fighters aren't treated like they should be, that opponent makes sense, that doesn't. He suddenly became that guy and the change happened so drastically and unexpectedly. Anderson Silva clowned everybody in the cage. JDS thinks he is indestructible, no matter how many times he gets his a** whopped. They are champions, their job as alpha males obliges them to be cocky and arrogant. I will use every fighters best line "it is what it is". 

People just love to hate Jon for no reason..


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

CarlosCondit said:


> I think some of the things you are saying make a lot of sense and I partially agree with you, but I also think almost every champion possesses such negative features. I think that Ronda Rousey is as socially awkward as Jon Jones is and she makes the same kind of jokes at 'presses'. Jose Aldo talked many times about and appreciated what MMA and UFC have done for him in general. How his biggest dream in the past was buying a house and how he was very poor in the beginning of his carrier. Now you can hear from him only money this, money that, UFC pay sucks, fighters aren't treated like they should be, that opponent makes sense, that doesn't. He suddenly became that guy and the change happened so drastically and unexpectedly. Anderson Silva clowned everybody in the cage. JDS thinks he is indestructible, no matter how many times he gets his a** whopped. They are champions, their job as alpha males obliges them to be cocky and arrogant. I will use every fighters best line "it is what it is".
> 
> People just love to hate Jon for no reason..


Yea I see what ya mean. I just thing it's more then arrogance with Jones. It's his arrogance mixed with being fake, mixed with his social awkwardness, mixed with his bad timing on his jokes and saying shit at pressers that he thinks is witty but it's just awkward, mixed with his need for people to want to look up to him and like him. If he only had 1,2, or 3 of those it wouldn't be as bad. This is coming from a guy who used to love Jones I really did. I thought he was super great fighter which he is and I still think that. But when he gave a lady money to pay for a hotel room because she was broke, and when him and Jackson and Winkijon chased down the thief I thought wow this guy is amazing hes super ******* nice just a hero. Then we started to see his real personality.

It really really really sucks because I want to like him. He is such an amazing fighter so unique and fun to watch and creative there will not be another Jones for a long time if ever just like there will not be another Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MK. said:


>


This isn't 9gag, you come to a forum to in fact read and write.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't hate Jon Jones, I love to hate him. Big difference.  Keeps his fights interesting for me as well.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

It's because people in the US dislike athletes who are Black, cocky, good, and run their mouth. Other sports have guys like Richard Sherman, Kobe Bryant, and more that fit this bill. But Jones is just a beast inside the cage, but he's cocky and says a lot of dumb things, so a lot of people resent him for it. I give him a pass, because while he says dumb things, it's hard not to when you achieve that level of success at that age. The only thing I don't forgive him for is drunk driving, because I think every human being that drives drunk is at least somewhat of a POS.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No one said he wasnt a great fighter.

But open your eyes. He acts like an asshat every time he speaks. He proves his fakeness almost eveey time he speaks. Lol the most recent being mad that the ufc "sent the wrong message" by using his exact words and actions in a promo! Lol. Sorry if you cant except that you are a douche. Doesnt mean the world has tp help you hide it.


----------



## DeeJay (Dec 5, 2014)

The Best Around said:


> It's because people in the US dislike athletes who are Black, cocky, good, and run their mouth. Other sports have guys like Richard Sherman, Kobe Bryant, and more that fit this bill. But Jones is just a beast inside the cage, but he's cocky and says a lot of dumb things, so a lot of people resent him for it. I give him a pass, because while he says dumb things, it's hard not to when you achieve that level of success at that age. The only thing I don't forgive him for is drunk driving, because I think every human being that drives drunk is at least somewhat of a POS.


Behave, Son. Don't make this about race when it really isn't. Shame on you!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

People very close to him testified how fake he is.
Jones himself said he is the best person he knew because he would hand things to people in the gym. 
Jones pokes people's eyes on every fvcking fight he is in. 
Jones crashed his car while drunk. 
.
.
.
.
JONES WAS THE ONLY FIGHTER IN UFC HISTORY THAT CAUSED AN EVENT TO BE CANCELED BY DUCKING A SHORT NOTICED MID OF THE PACK MIDDLE WEIGHT EVEN THOUGH HE HAD A FULL TRAINING CAMP.

/THREAD


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't hate him.

He entertains me.

I only hate fighters who bore me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon Jones is an arsehole so people hate him. Simple as that. I really like the guy both inside and outside the cage but it's not exactly an unnoticeable thing.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

I think that the eye pokes are a very talked about and ridiculed topic. I think that it is definitely amusing to make fun of Jon for the eye pokes he sometimes does and they have actually happened in fights, but I don't think that his palm waves and "face holds" are with an 100% intention for an eye rake. He is confusing his opponents this way, so that he can land clean elbows and strikes.. and it works perfectly sometimes! It's a scientific fact that if you make lots of movement towards someone, his brain tries to receive and depict all of those signals, which slows down other functions of the body, like reaction time and so on. It's very hard to avoid strikes in such situations and only amazing professionals manage to get out unscathed from such calculated attacks, but it's amazingly hard in my opinion. One of the examples is with Rampage, who told, who was sure before his fight with Jones that he won't get caught with the spinning elbow and I am sure he had trained his a** off so that he can do so... but in fact he received the damn elbow anyway. It's very hard against an innovator and an athlete like Bones!

And of course sometimes he just pokes people, it just happens. Glover was confused significantly in their fight and I truly believe that the eye pokes didn't beat him, Jon's great skills did at the end of the fight! An amazing fight I must add!

I think that Jones tries too hard to be a role-model and that's the main mistake he is doing. He should be himself, which is not a complete as**ole, but just a fighter with a bad temper and an expressed arrogance within his character... which is normal for a fighter!

Jon is not that fake, because he is terrible at being a false nice guy. He sucks at being fake. Most of his colleagues succeed at it, which is the scary part. I think that he is a genuinely bad tempered, old fashioned fighter, who tries to hide behind a persona,which is invented and imposed just because of the weights of the world and the modern society. He tries to be someone who everyone else want from him to become. He tries to be a better human being and role-model, it's just hard for him to do it. I don't think that he is so bad or fake for trying, he just isn't that guy. 

Moods are the other thing that he in my opinion can't control and often he contradicts with himself, because of them. That's not very good as well, but I think he gets carried away sometimes because of the mood he is in that particular moment and he doesn't necessary do stuff on purpose. 

It's cool if you don't like Jon Jones, it's cool if you're not a fan, but people really hate this dude. I don't think that there should be an elevated feeling like hatred towards him for the things he has done so far.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> JONES WAS THE ONLY FIGHTER IN UFC HISTORY THAT CAUSED AN EVENT TO BE CANCELED BY DUCKING A SHORT NOTICED MID OF THE PACK MIDDLE WEIGHT EVEN THOUGH HE HAD A FULL TRAINING CAMP.
> 
> /THREAD


Technically Lyoto Machida ducked Jon Jones in that fight if you want to go down that route.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

CarlosCondit said:


> It's cool if you don't like Jon Jones, it's cool if you're not a fan, but people really hate this dude. I don't think that there should be an elevated feeling like hatred towards him for the things he has done so far.


He's an undefeatd UFC champion and a generational talent. He's going to have the spotlight on him. There might be comparably shoddy characters in MMMA, but why bother talking about them. Ronda Rousey is another high profile one, but i think she gets away with a lot for being female, and also mainly for the fact that she has never presented some phony higher moral side like Jones has.

Jones is awesome to watch in the cage, but can you imagine being friends with that guy? Anyone who talks about their 'brand' that much is a douche.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

He's a product of his own environment, raised by conservative parents who are religious leaders. I doubt he ever had much interaction outside his church and wasn't exposed to a lot growing up. 
Jones reminds me of Sidney Crosby when he was younger, neither one of them was mature enough to handle the spotlight. Crosby eventually grew up but Jones hasn't. The guy is a liar and a fake, two things most people hate.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> He's a product of his own environment, raised by conservative parents who are religious leaders. I doubt he ever had much interaction outside his church and wasn't exposed to a lot growing up.
> Jones reminds me of Sidney Crosby when he was younger, neither one of them was mature enough to handle the spotlight. Crosby eventually grew up but Jones hasn't. The guy is a liar and a fake, two things most people hate.


So you hate blacks AND the religious.

A pillar of tolerance eh Tan?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So you hate blacks AND the religious.
> 
> A pillar of tolerance eh Tan?


Lol. Where did I say I hated the religious? 
I was just stating a known fact, Jones was raised by a pastor and had limited social interaction growing up. There's a reason why Jones is a socially awkward dude.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How is it a FACT that Jones had limited interaction growing up?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Technically Lyoto Machida ducked Jon Jones in that fight if you want to go down that route.


What route? Lyoto sure did say no, now tell me what was the relevance of that on the event being cancelled? Dana knew calling Lyoto was a long shot.

Hendo got hurt. Lyoto wasn't trained to fight against the best LHW who put him to sleep last time they fought and smartly said no. MW Chael Sonnen stepped in to save the card and... full camp Jones ducked him because (insert bullsh!t excuse here).

TJ Dillashaw > Jon Jones for taking the Joe Soto fight short notice, after all, anything can happen in any fight, so he could have lost his belt right there anyway.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> People very close to him testified how fake he is.
> Jones himself said he is the best person he knew because he would hand things to people in the gym.
> Jones pokes people's eyes on every fvcking fight he is in.
> Jones crashed his car while drunk.
> ...


Sigh. I'll hold off this time around.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How is it a FACT that Jones had limited interaction growing up?


Maybe because he's said before that he was almost always in church or in the gym? I'm not ripping on Jones for being awkward, I understand it. If anything I'm defending his social awkwardness.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Sigh. I'll hold off this time around.


Wow. really appreciated that, man. /shakingonmyboots


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What route? Lyoto sure did say no, now tell me what was the relevance of that on the event being cancelled? Dana knew calling Lyoto was a long shot.
> 
> Hendo got hurt. Lyoto wasn't trained to fight against the best LHW who put him to sleep last time they fought and smartly said no. MW Chael Sonnen stepped in to save the card and... full camp Jones ducked him because (insert bullsh!t excuse here).
> 
> TJ Dillashaw > Jon Jones for taking the Joe Soto fight short notice, after all, anything can happen in any fight, so he could have lost his belt right there anyway.


I crucified Jon Jones on the forum for not taking the fight, but the more I thought of it, the most I understood. Jones is a no excuses kind of guy. I actually hilariously gave Chael a solid chance (shit was I wrong). If Jones had lost the title to an opponent he hadn't trained for, that would have been a HUGE excuse. Jones didn't want to do that last minute. He's just not really a FIGHTER.

And btw, that is EXACTLY what happens when you give people ridiculous money in MMA. They have the OPTION to turn down fights and shit.

Machida turned down a free title shot. If you insult Jones, to a degree he has to get some abuse as well.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> I think that the eye pokes are a very talked about and ridiculed topic. I think that it is definitely amusing to make fun of Jon for the eye pokes he sometimes does and they have actually happened in fights, but I don't think that his palm waves and "face holds" are with an 100% intention for an eye rake. He is confusing his opponents this way, so that he can land clean elbows and strikes.. and it works perfectly sometimes! It's a scientific fact that if you make lots of movement towards someone, his brain tries to receive and depict all of those signals, which slows down other functions of the body, like reaction time and so on. It's very hard to avoid strikes in such situations and only amazing professionals manage to get out unscathed from such calculated attacks, but it's amazingly hard in my opinion. One of the examples is with Rampage, who told, who was sure before his fight with Jones that he won't get caught with the spinning elbow and I am sure he had trained his a** off so that he can do so... but in fact he received the damn elbow anyway. It's very hard against an innovator and an athlete like Bones!
> 
> And of course sometimes he just pokes people, it just happens. Glover was confused significantly in their fight and I truly believe that the eye pokes didn't beat him, Jon's great skills did at the end of the fight! An amazing fight I must add!
> 
> ...


Your argument is moot. Faking a technique is legit and effective yes I agree. Faking jabs and kicks makes opponent guessing. That is correct.

But eye poke is not a legit technique so faking an eye poke is not a legit move. Jones keeps his hand open which means hs is not faking a punch, he is faking a poke.

It is so easy to understand. After Jones land 1-2 eye pokes the opponent instinctively try avoid them because they do not want their eyes damaged.

It is effective yes but so is a groing kick.

If Jones instead was just faking jabs that would be much less effective. An opponent can take 10 good jabs landing in a fight but they cannot take 10 good eye pokes landing. It is a BIG difference.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Machida turned down a free title shot. If you insult Jones, to a degree he has to get some abuse as well.


Even though you are aware full training camp Lyoto was dismantled by Jones you really want to defend no training camp Lyoto should get some abuse for ducking the best LHW for a title fight that he would probably lose just to say goodbye to any other chance for a title shot? And how you compare this to the best LHW in the world ducking a MW meh untrained fighter stepping up to save a card.

Lyoto saying no to fight Jones wasn't relevant to scrap the card, as he wasn't scheduled to fight that night anyway. Jones saying no to Sonnen was totally relevant, for he was assigned to fight that night.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's OK if someone else hates someone you like. Life goes on.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

1. it has nothing to do with his skin color

2. it's because he acts like a sociopath and a narcissist

3. I still like his fighting, but sitting in a car with him on a roadtrip would be torture.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> 1. it has nothing to do with his skin color
> 
> 2. it's because he acts like a sociopath and a narcissist
> 
> 3. *I still like his fighting*, but sitting in a car with him on a roadtrip would be torture.


The bolded part is enough to get you off the hatred hook, but people insist in misusing the term "hate". 

True hardcore fanboyism knows no boundary when finding all stupid explanations to excuse their beloved fighters from any imaginable wrongdoing. Well, true hatred is nothing but the same level of radicalism pointing the other way. It's like saying I never laugh about anything Sonnen ever said, or saying Nate Diaz submitting Jim Miller was just meh or never admitting anything good about a fighter you are not a fan. 

For a fanboy, any negative remark about their idols turns you straight into a hater and to a hater, anything you bring to defend a fighter you like makes you a fanboy, mattering little if there's a point or not.

Haters and fanboys walk hand in hand, completing each other with their lunacies.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Jones is kind of a dick, well the Jones that I see in interviews anyways... I have no idea how he is towards his friends/teammates. Either way he's one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC easily and I would never miss a fight of his.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

CarlosCondit said:


> The hate against Jon Jones is maybe the most inexplicable thing in MMA today. The whole internet is filled with hate about this guy and it's funny to me, because he is the best ever, he truly is. It's not about being his fan or not, he just has all the tools to be the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world today. I like DC, I like Gustaffson a lot, all those guys are very well-prepared and they definitely have a great personality, but Jon Jones adapts, improvises and fights like no one else in the world! How can you hate a guy like that!?
> 
> The other funny thing about the hate towards Jon Jones is the saying and the deep philosophical interpretation that he is "very cocky". He is a god damn cage fighting star and a champion? What do you except from him? Will he become a better role-model and champion if he starts giving flowers to everybody and kiss them on the cheek? For such a guy it's even strange to me that he has preserved his sanity that much. If I were in his place, my house was going to start resembling Floyd's suits. Oh, man, Jon Jones is so "cocky" and "fake" and this and that.. what's so fake about him?? Is it that he wants to be the best and talks dorky and witty about MMA, but when someone actually confronts him, which by the way happens every second or so, he gets angry? Wow, he gets angry when someone confronts him in MMA, that's so fake!! Of course he will get angry, of course he will be confident, why the f should you hate a guy because of that? It's super natural.
> 
> ...


Cos he's young and he's black and his hat's real low?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RWCNT said:


> Cos he's young and he's black and his hat's real low?


Does he look like a mind reader? I dunno.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Am I under arrest or should I guess some mo ?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Sigh. I'll hold off this time around.


Hey, man, back to this as you added nothing with this post and my retort added zero too.

I was merely responding to the OP there. The things I listed are very negative from him, but far from being a reason to me to hate on the guy, and I don't. 

You shall like to hear Jon Jones made a very good impression with his seminar visits in Brazil. He has a lot of fans over here and why not? Guy made history so young and he is still the one to beat while always being so respectful to the crowd and to Anderson, one of the greatest national idols, who by the way, has a list of stupidities himself. Pretty normal stuff.

Just chill a lil bit when hearing about Jones downs as those do not invalidate his ups in anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman, interrupting those lyrics is inexcusable my good sir! RIVALRY BACK ON!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMA-Sportsman, interrupting those lyrics is inexcusable my good sir! RIVALRY BACK ON!!!!


Don't worry Clyde, it never went away. Thing is, if I Mike Tyson you on these threads I'll probably be kicked out, so I decided to give you the GSP treatment and jab you to oblivion. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yer just a jobbie jabber anyways.

JAY Z IS IMMORTAL!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rabakill said:


> 1. it has nothing to do with his skin color
> 
> 2. it's because he acts like a sociopath and a narcissist
> 
> 3. I still like his fighting, but sitting in a car with him on a roadtrip would be torture.


This 1000%.

I enjoy Jones' fights a hell of a lot. He would be one of my favorite fighters if he just acted like a 'normal' person.

The sociopath and narcissist thing really hits the nail on the head. Not in a fun way like with Rory. It's more a a smug "I'm better than you and don't care about anyone but myself" way.

I can't stand that attitude, hence why I strongly dislike Diaz bro's and Brock.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This 1000%.
> 
> I enjoy Jones' fights a hell of a lot. He would be one of my favorite fighters if he just acted like a 'normal' person.
> 
> ...


There are classy ways to carry your talent, and extremely annoying ways like the Mayweathers of the world for example. You admire their gifts (and by extension their Creator), yet abhor their arrogance, and look forward to their humbling. Rhonda's another one for me, but in all the cases above I don't see a humbling anytime soon (Though Gus, Paq and Cat all show promise).


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Calminian said:


> There are classy ways to carry your talent, and extremely annoying ways like the Mayweathers of the world for example. You admire their gifts (and by extension their Creator), yet abhor their arrogance, and look forward to their humbling. Rhonda's another one for me, but in all the cases above I don't see a humbling anytime soon (Though Gus, Paq and Cat all show promise).


Their creator? As far as I'm concerned Mayweather and Jones developed their talents through hard work, however much we despise their arrogance. It's insulting to them, or anyone, to say that their talents come from a "creator".


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Their creator? As far as I'm concerned Mayweather and Jones developed their talents through hard work, however much we despise their arrogance. It's insulting to them, or anyone, to say that their talents come from a "creator".


Why? Even if yo don't believe in God, they do, and even they attribute their opportunities to their Creator. 

Not only this, even if you are a hard atheists, you still believe that certain natural traits make success in almost any field possible. You don't work hard to be 7 feet tall, or have an 84 in wingspan or for a good chin, or power, etc. 

Come on let's be real. i'm not taking away anyone's hard work, but let's not ignore the fact that some people are cut out for some things better than others, and for that, there's nothing wrong with admiring their Creator. If the Creator things bothers you, then just admire father time and mother nature (if you have the faith to believe in those things).


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Their creator? As far as I'm concerned Mayweather and Jones developed their talents through hard work, however much we despise their arrogance. It's insulting to them, or anyone, to say that their talents come from a "creator".


I see what you did there, you're geting nicer :hug:

All the people acting as if they personally know JJ are weird, do you guys read celebrity magazines and speculate on Jay Z and Beyonce's marriage?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

RWCNT said:


> ....All the people acting as if they personally know JJ are weird...


I've actually not met a Jones critic that acted as if they knew him personally. Do you? And the people you're calling weird, do you know them personally? Seems you have a double standard.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Why? Even if yo don't believe in God, they do, and even they attribute their opportunities to their Creator.
> 
> Not only this, even if you are a hard atheists, you still believe that certain natural traits make success in almost any field possible. You don't work hard to be 7 feet tall, or have an 84 in wingspan or for a good chin, or power, etc.
> 
> Come on let's be real. i'm not taking away anyone's hard work, but let's not ignore the fact that some people are cut out for some things better than others, and for that, there's nothing wrong with admiring their Creator. If the Creator things bothers you, then just admire father time and mother nature (if you have the faith to believe in those things).


Fair points, I'll agree. 
If they get their motivation from their creator or what have you, then that's fine. If religion motivates them then more power to 'em.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Why? Even if yo don't believe in God, they do, and even they attribute their opportunities to their Creator.
> 
> Not only this, even if you are a hard atheists, you still believe that certain natural traits make success in almost any field possible. You don't work hard to be 7 feet tall, or have an 84 in wingspan or for a good chin, or power, etc.
> 
> Come on let's be real. i'm not taking away anyone's hard work, but let's not ignore the fact that some people are cut out for some things better than others, and for that, there's nothing wrong with admiring their Creator. If the Creator things bothers you, then just admire father time and mother nature (if you have the faith to believe in those things).


A creator decided to make some people 7 feet tall to excel at MMA? Gotcha.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I've actually not met a Jones critic that acted as if they knew him personally. Do you? And the people you're calling weird, do you know them personally? Seems you have a double standard.


Nonsensical retort ftw..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cal never said anything about religion. He put the word creator in quotation marks for a reason. In this case, creator can easily be biological, hereditary, whatever you want to put in there.

Also, it clearly made sense. That dude was saying that everyone who dislikes Jones but don't know him irl are weird. Cal replied by saying "You think they're weird without knowing them irl?".


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

There is only 1 Creator and He created This Post.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> There is only 1 Creator and He created This Post.


He has been revealed.
All bow!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I made a shitty wood box in shop class when I was a kid and got a passing grade dose that make me "creator" eligible?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to be completely into Jons fighting style. Enough that I didn't care what he did or said outside the cage. But quite frankly, I find him a bit boring now, relatively speaking. His dynamic and flamboyant style has been Jacksonized into something that doesn't really stand out any more beyond his physical attributes. Hes all about using his length to avoid any risk, which is cool for him as it means he wins fights taking as little damage as possible. But from my perspective as a fan, its a bit of a let down.

We used to be able to say that Jons length was only part of his game. That he had plenty of tricks and techniques that implied he would be a great fighter even without his reach. What happened to that guy?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I like Jon Jones, he might have said or done a few not so great things but he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I used to be completely into Jons fighting style. Enough that I didn't care what he did or said outside the cage. But quite frankly, I find him a bit boring now, relatively speaking. His dynamic and flamboyant style has been Jacksonized into something that doesn't really stand out any more beyond his physical attributes. Hes all about using his length to avoid any risk, which is cool for him as it means he wins fights taking as little damage as possible. But from my perspective as a fan, its a bit of a let down.
> 
> We used to be able to say that Jons length was only part of his game. That he had plenty of tricks and techniques that implied he would be a great fighter even without his reach. What happened to that guy?


Every single word of this is removed by Jones' last fight, where he stood toe to toe with a knockout specialist because he thought it'd be fun.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Every single word of this is removed by Jones' last fight, where he stood toe to toe with a knockout specialist because he thought it'd be fun.


Not as fun as shoving his fingers into eyeballs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Not as fun as shoving his fingers into eyeballs.


Irrelevant. You said that Jones plays it safe and uses his reach to win. Jones did the absolute opposite of that in his last fight (and I believe he got FOTY in the fight before that?).

Imo the Glover fight on Jones' part if the greatest performance of an MMA fighter of all time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Irrelevant. You said that Jones plays it safe and uses his reach to win. Jones did the absolute opposite of that in his last fight (and I believe he got FOTY in the fight before that?).
> 
> Imo the Glover fight on Jones' part if the greatest performance of an MMA fighter of all time.


Pfft. He used his absurd reach to stick his fingers in the poor c*unts eye. If his arms were not that long, he wouldn't have been able to, right? So even when hes cheating, he uses his reach to do it.

Or something.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Pfft. He used his absurd reach to stick his fingers in the poor c*unts eye. If his arms were not that long, he wouldn't have been able to, right? So even when hes cheating, he uses his reach to do it.
> 
> Or something.


He only poked Tex like 2 times and even Tex didnt complain about it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He only poked Tex like 2 times and even Tex didnt complain about it.


One for each eye, innit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was in the middle of writing "How bad is one eyepoke though?" but to be fair me and my dad fuked about sparring like 8 months ago and I grazed his eye slightly. For a week he could barely open it. He said like 3 days ago that it's never been the same since. And I didn' even feel touching it.

None the less, Glov didnt say a thing about it.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't like Jones because my perception is that he acts like I'm supposed to like him for x reasons, then he doesn't live up to x reasons.

Jones is a good fighter. His win over Rashad was good. 

I like the term "jacksonalized". I despise the strategy by his fighters. The guy had Carlos Condit running for "creator's" sake. Carlos Condit, the natural born runner. I'm a huge Condit fan. I'm a fan of Cowboy as well. I'm not a fan of Jackson, and JBJ is a Jacksonbot.

JBJ is a helluva fighter, though, and I will continue to watch him until he loses a couple (or I die of old age).


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Remember folks, in his prime Anderson Silva was booed more than he was cheered whenever and against whomever he faced as champion. 

GSP was usually cheered but took an immense amount of flack for not finishing and fighting safe....although he fought people who were in their primes.

The only exception to the all time greats being hated were Fedor (who foughg in Japan where they wouldn't boo greatness).


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Glothin said:


> I don't like Jones because my perception is that he acts like I'm supposed to like him for x reasons, then he doesn't live up to x reasons.


He's the best fighter in the world! What other reasons do you need to like the guy if you are a MMA fan?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> but to be fair me and my dad fuked about sparring like 8 months ago and I grazed his eye slightly.


Training for that UFC debut?


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> It's OK if someone else hates someone you like. Life goes on.


This.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> He's the best fighter in the world! What other reasons do you need to like the guy if you are a MMA fan?


I can see you have never tried to take your UFC Championship Belt replica to Jones to sign, like other *former* fans have.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Irrelevant. You said that Jones plays it safe and uses his reach to win. Jones did the absolute opposite of that in his last fight (and I believe he got FOTY in the fight before that?).
> 
> Imo the Glover fight on Jones' part if the greatest performance of an MMA fighter of all time.


What Jones did in that fight was extremely smart, but not necessarily dangerous. He wasn't IN the pocket for long, he was inside of it. He could hit Glover with elbows an control his arms when needed, but Glover couldnt hit him with his fists.

Really, long reach is most dependably advantageous in close range clinch situations. You don't need to rely on reactions or timing at all, just apply physics.

Not saying it wasn't brilliant, it was brilliant because it minimized the danger.

A lot of champions and great fighters get flack for being savages coming up and then turning into strategists. 

I think this happens because:
a) the competition is that much harder, they are fighting the best fighter every fight
b) everyone has seen their fights and analyzed them
c) they have more to lose being champion


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

CarlosCondit said:


> He's the best fighter in the world! What other reasons do you need to like the guy if you are a MMA fan?


Are you that guy whose favorite thing is always what ever is the best at the moment?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was in the middle of writing "How bad is one eyepoke though?" but to be fair me and my dad fuked about sparring like 8 months ago and I grazed his eye slightly. For a week he could barely open it. He said like 3 days ago that it's never been the same since. And I didn' even feel touching it.
> 
> None the less, Glov didnt say a thing about it.


Maaaaan....

I have never seen someone spew so much shit as you do here. You just open your mouth and let anything you think of fly out. You have no respect for facts. You like to form an uneducated opinion then act like it is fact.



> “I don’t think it changed the result,” he told MMAjunkie. “It wasn’t because of eye-pokes that I lost that fight. Jones won that fight. He injured my arm at the start of the fight. He deserves credit for his win. The eye-pokes did bother me because it affected my vision a bit.


That is Tex not saying "a thing about it"? 

He acknowledged he was poked and it hindered his vision. Why do you just make things up and try to pass them off as fact? 90% of your posts are made up bullshit. QUIT POSTING!


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I can see you have never tried to take your UFC Championship Belt replica to Jones to sign, like other *former* fans have.


Never, sir, i'm from a small country.  It will never gonna even happen. The closest i'll get is this thread! ;( 



King Daisuke said:


> Are you that guy whose favorite thing is always what ever is the best at the moment?


Yes!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maaaaan....
> 
> I have never seen someone spew so much shit as you do here. You just open your mouth and let anything you think of fly out. You have no respect for facts. You like to form an uneducated opinion then act like it is fact.
> 
> ...


Word for word "It wasn't because of the eye pokes I lost that fight". So how can someone sitting on their couch say otherwise when the man himself says it didn't cost him anything?



Iuanes said:


> What Jones did in that fight was extremely smart, but not necessarily dangerous. He wasn't IN the pocket for long, he was inside of it. He could hit Glover with elbows an control his arms when needed, but Glover couldnt hit him with his fists.
> 
> Really, long reach is most dependably advantageous in close range clinch situations. You don't need to rely on reactions or timing at all, just apply physics.
> 
> ...


Good points about champions becoming more cautious. Aldo gets abuse for it a lot but the dudes winning fights, so it shouldn't really change anything.

And yeah because Jones had his elbows to use instead of his fists, I would have had an easier time covering up as he threw than Glov would. Another thing I was hugely impressed with in the fight was Jones' boxing. He's always been alright with his hands but he was just overall a great unpredictable guy, but he completely outboxed Glover in addition to everything else.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> Never, sir, i'm from a small country.  It will never gonna even happen. The closest i'll get is this thread! ;(


Sorry to be the one bringing that to you, but it's not because you are far away from Jones he won't sign your replica belt.



> Josh Zerkle asked Jon what the one thing he would change about the sport is and he gave one of the most obnoxious and self-important answers possible:
> 
> JONES: It's a silly one. I would get rid of the replica belts.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/15/2277363/ufc-champion-jon-jones-title-belt


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sorry to be the one bringing that to you, but it's not because you are far away from Jones he won't sign your replica belt.
> 
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/15/2277363/ufc-champion-jon-jones-title-belt


Jon Jones you are so fake, i'm embracing the hate!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well, technically you calling him a idiot is actionable too, not that they will but they could.
> 
> People are getting angry up in here! oh noooooooo.. .. ..
> 
> And they will be even more disgruntled when Jones beats DC, LOL.


Haha, I'm not angry. You can search every post of mine and you wont find one that made me angry. Yeah I could get infracted too but I stand by my comment. I've not even thought that word since I was a teenager never mind said or typed it. Ignorance and stupidity at its best. If I get an infraction for that then bring it on. I've never had an infraction and I want to be part of the cool group with OWNS, McKeever and Bobby Cooper.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread is dangerously close to being closed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cleaned up some posts/gave infractions. John and Clyde, I'm getting really tired of the fighting/aggression, no more of it. It's against the rules, insulting people is against the rules, baiting is against the rules, we've been a bit lenient lately but it is enough now. Not just you two, but everybody in the future as well. There's no need for any of this aggression that's been showing up around here lately, it's ridiculous. No more of this stuff, in any thread, from anyone. Nobody likes to hop into a thread with people fighting, it's straight up immature and a turn off to want to post in a thread with this kind of nonsense going on in it. If anyone has any questions, PM me, do not reply to this post.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you don't know why Jones is disliked, you are late to the party. He's always been controversial, and I like controversy but I don't like his style.

Doesn't make for a good topic.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

SM33 said:


> If you don't know why Jones is disliked, you are late to the party. He's always been controversial, and I like controversy but I don't like his style.
> 
> Doesn't make for a good topic.


Conor McGregor, Chael Sonnen, Rampage Jackson, Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz and a bunch of other fighters are very controversial as well and nobody hates them.

Jon entertains the fans, puts on amazing performances, breaks his toe in the cage, gets his arm hyperextended, but continues fighting and doesn't give up, wins every single time, which is not easy to accomplish at all... but his strange persona makes people literally boil with HATE towards him. I'm not talking about dislike/respect sort of relationship between the fans and the fighter. People just hate on him big time, which is a bit weird to me!

The point of the thread is to explain and realize where this HATE towards Jones is coming from! Okay, he is a bit strange and he is misunderstood, but fans in my opinion are too extreme. I just don't get it, everyone's on that Jon Jones hate pill lately.

For instance, I dislike Jon, because he beat Gustafsson and I was rooting for the viking. I wanted Alexander to become the LHW king, but I didn't HATE Jon after the fight. I was disappointed, but Jon Jones in my opinion did a great job and I can never hate a champion like that. It's silly! You're not a true MMA fan in my book if you hate a champion like Jones.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Love me some Jones in the cage. Dont find him funny outside the cage or really all that interesting. That makes me a fan. Id never miss a Jones fight and that says a lot at this point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> It's because people in the US dislike athletes who are Black, cocky, good, and run their mouth. Other sports have guys like Richard Sherman, Kobe Bryant, and more that fit this bill. But Jones is just a beast inside the cage, but he's cocky and says a lot of dumb things, so a lot of people resent him for it. I give him a pass, because while he says dumb things, it's hard not to when you achieve that level of success at that age. The only thing I don't forgive him for is drunk driving, because I think every human being that drives drunk is at least somewhat of a POS.


Drunk driving is extremely common, so I forgive him one mistake as long as he doesn't make a career of it. But it's ******* annoying that he drives drunk one day and then another day he's talking about how he's the kind of guy who would tell on his classmates for smoking pot.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Drunk driving is extremely common, so I forgive him one mistake as long as he doesn't make a career of it. But it's ******* annoying that he drives drunk one day and then another day he's talking about how he's the kind of guy who would tell on his classmates for smoking pot.


It really is. I have family and friends who have gotten DUI's. I've also arrested some pretty good dudes for DUI in the past.

It's probably the most consistent bad judgement calls I've seen good people make in my career.

The thing with Jones though, he was the guy who said he "Would never get a DUI". The smugness of the whole situation just really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't call the guy a sociopath but Jones is very, very immature for someone in his position. Immaturity isn't exactly an endearing trait, especially as a champion.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Oax said:


> I wouldn't call the guy a sociopath but Jones is very, very immature for someone in his position. Immaturity isn't exactly an endearing trait, especially as a champion.


I think we forget the guy is only 27. He is the same age as my daughter and there are still many people at that age that are immature. I see some of my daughters friends and guys she knows and it's not that uncommon at that age.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Cleaned up some posts/gave infractions. John and Clyde, I'm getting really tired of the fighting/aggression, no more of it. It's against the rules, insulting people is against the rules, baiting is against the rules, we've been a bit lenient lately but it is enough now. Not just you two, but everybody in the future as well. There's no need for any of this aggression that's been showing up around here lately, it's ridiculous. No more of this stuff, in any thread, from anyone. Nobody likes to hop into a thread with people fighting, it's straight up immature and a turn off to want to post in a thread with this kind of nonsense going on in it. If anyone has any questions, PM me, do not reply to this post.


I'd say we were arguing but I wouldnt say either of us were aggressive or broke any rules.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> Conor McGregor, Chael Sonnen, Rampage Jackson, Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz and a bunch of other fighters are very controversial as well and nobody hates them.
> 
> Jon entertains the fans, puts on amazing performances, breaks his toe in the cage, gets his arm hyperextended, but continues fighting and doesn't give up, wins every single time, which is not easy to accomplish at all... but his strange persona makes people literally boil with HATE towards him. I'm not talking about dislike/respect sort of relationship between the fans and the fighter. People just hate on him big time, which is a bit weird to me!
> 
> ...


Man, this whole thing is so subjective. Please, can you point exactly where and why do you think people hate Jon Jones? I can't think of a single poster here who would hate the guy. Because if you think to point out bad things about a fighter with enough evidence is to hate someone I think you are overreacting.

Beside, if you think hate is what Jones is experiencing, you can't say Anderson or Sonnen never got the same and I would say Barao gets more of this "hate" than Jones if you consider he wasn't involved in 1/10 of the shit Jones was in.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

CarlosCondit said:


> Conor McGregor, Chael Sonnen, Rampage Jackson, Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz and a bunch of other fighters are very controversial as well *and nobody hates them.*


:confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

CarlosCondit said:


> Yes!


Cool! Then there's no reason to argue with you.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


Needs a few more confused icons imo haha.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Fair points, I'll agree.
> If they get their motivation from their creator or what have you, then that's fine. If religion motivates them then more power to 'em.


Religion motivates everyone. Even if you're a hardcore atheist, you are religiously so. We're all naturally religious. It's part of our design. Just say'n.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Religion motivates everyone. Even if you're a hardcore atheist, you are religiously so. We're all naturally religious. It's part of our design. Just say'n.


That's what you _believe_.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Religion motivates everyone. Even if you're a hardcore atheist, you are religiously so. We're all naturally religious. It's part of our design. Just say'n.


I'm afraid I don't understand this statement. How are we naturally religious? I don't talk to people often about my atheism unless it's brought up. My atheism doesn't play a major part in my life except that I sleep in on Sundays. It's just simply there. Atheism isn't really a religion it's a lack of belief. I don't believe in any gods or spirits because there isn't any evidence and while science can't provide ALL the answers it provides much more logical and compelling arguments than some bronze aged book that's been edited several times and tampered with for thousands of years. 
If people choose to believe in that, fine, but I don't think religion motivates everyone. My friends and family motivate me, my goals motivate me. There isn't a god or spirit that has motivated me or pushed me to where I am today.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand this statement. How are we naturally religious? I don't talk to people often about my atheism unless it's brought up.


And most people of other religions are exactly the same. But you, on this forum, you became incensed when someone else expressed admiration for his Creator. nobody was speaking about your atheism, but you still felt the need to impose your religious views about the non-existence of a Creator. 



TanyaJade said:


> My atheism doesn't play a major part in my life except that I sleep in on Sundays. It's just simply there.


Most religious people would say the same. 



TanyaJade said:


> Atheism isn't really a religion it's a lack of belief.


Most atheists claim this, but it's just a way of redefining themselves different from everyone else. The truth is, atheism is a belief which causes actions and all kinds of emotions. In fact, atheists are among the most religious people I've come across in regard to the dogmatism in insistence that everyone conform to their beliefs. 



TanyaJade said:


> I don't believe in any gods or spirits because there isn't any evidence.....


Correction, you don't *believe *there is any evidence. I believe on the other hand there is irrefutable ontological evidence which is why there are so few atheists today. 



TanyaJade said:


> and while science can't provide ALL the answers it provides much more logical and compelling arguments than some bronze aged book that's been edited several times and tampered with for thousands of years.


Again, the emotionalism. Yes I realize you don't like the Bible, but that in and of itself is not proof it's not true. 



TanyaJade said:


> If people choose to believe in that, fine,...


And if you want to believe the world came into existence for no reason uncaused, and the human brain was created by father time and mother nature, hey, more power to you. I just personally don't possess the blind faith for that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Calminian said:


> And most people of other religions are exactly the same. But you, on this forum, you became incensed when someone else expressed admiration for his Creator. nobody was speaking about your atheism, but you still felt the need to impose your religious views about the non-existence of a Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I wasn't incensed when you mentioned a creator. I personally thought it diminished the hard work that Jones and Mayweather put in to get where they are today. You already made your position on that matter more clear and I agreed with you.

2. Okay? 

3. This is just a matter of personal opinion and experience as I feel the opposite but it's really just a matter of experience. Personally I've never asked anyone to conform to my beliefs, only that they are respected. What "dogma" do atheists try and impose exactly? We don't have a bible or a quar'an, atheists are largely variable when it comes to their own personal values.

4. I'd be very interested in seeing this evidence as I have not seen any hard, physical proof for there being a "creator" and believe me I've done some searching. But I'm all ears (eyes in this case). Show me the money. I don't claim to have all the answers. And so few atheists today? The nonreligious is the largest growing "group" there is, especially here in the US.

5. There are an overwhelming number of logical fallacies in the bible. I realize that my opinion doesn't prove that it isn't true but when properly 
read the bible (or any abrahamic text) is probably the strongest force for atheism there is. Just my opinion. 

6. As I've said I don't have all the answers. I have no idea how we got here and doubt I ever will. I just don't believe that some spirit in the sky created us because there isn't any hard proof that such a thing exists. Could it? Possibly but I have yet to see any convincing arguments (and find the bible to be one the poorest there is). I choose to reject the bible and christ for a multitude of reasons and if the christian god is infact, real I would choose not to worship it anyway. Doesn't mean that I completely write off other alternatives.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Double post


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Man, this whole thing is so subjective. Please, can you point exactly where and why do you think people hate Jon Jones? I can't think of a single poster here who would hate the guy. Because if you think to point out bad things about a fighter with enough evidence is to hate someone I think you are overreacting.
> 
> Beside, if you think hate is what Jones is experiencing, you can't say Anderson or Sonnen never got the same and I would say Barao gets more of this "hate" than Jones if you consider he wasn't involved in 1/10 of the shit Jones was in.


Okay, if I'm overreacting I will extricate my opinion and thoughts from the conversation and I will use good old examples:



> 1. *Joe Rogan*: “I don’t know why Jon is not more loved or popular than he is. I don’t understand it. In my opinion, I will never miss a Jon Jones (expletive) pay-per-view. I’ve heard people say, ‘Oh, he’s cocky. He’s this and (that).’ I wonder what the (expletive) is going on with that and I’m going to throw this out there, I’m just going to say it: I wonder how much of it is racism. I really do. You know why? Because I think they look at him as this cocky black guy and I think *a lot of people* *have an issue with that*. And I think that if he was a white guy and he was doing the same thing, *a la a Chael Sonnen*, I think he would be way more popular. Chael was never the successful athlete that Jon is, but I think Chael was way more successful as a promoter than Jon is. *Jon has not been nearly as cocky or outwardly braggadocios as Chael was*.”
> 
> 2. Article: UFC 172: Why Do Fans Continue to *Hate* the Great Jon Jones?
> By Jonathan Snowden , Lead Writer Apr 25, 2014
> ...


...

There are tons of articles and quotes like these online... and in almost every one the word *hate* is thrown around regularly. If you don't agree with the thread or with me in general, go and argue with those guys or every internet anti-fan of Jones. I don't think I need to prove how credible the thread really is, because it's obvious.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Way off topic, so this will be my last response on the subject, unless some clarification is necessary, just out of respect for the OP. 



TanyaJade said:


> 4. I'd be very interested in seeing this evidence as I have not seen any hard, physical proof for there being a "creator" and believe me I've done some searching. ....


Why do you want to see evidence? Would you believe even if there was? I ask because of your comments below. 



TanyaJade said:


> I choose to reject the bible and christ for a multitude of reasons and if the christian god was I fact, real I would choose not to worship it anyway.


That seems to be the real issue, and it think it's common. For most atheists it's not about the evidence. they don't like God and don't want to believe in him. If you're really going to do an honest search, you'll have to put that emotion aside so you can think logically and not emotionally. If God is real, what do you think the chances are he'll agree with you about everything? Our search for him shouldn't be about that at all. 

That said, there are true skeptics that have come to believe the claims of the Bible, such as Simon Greenleaf. Look him up if you don't know who he is. He is one of our nations foremost experts on evidence, in fact his textbooks governed the way we examined evidence in US courts of law for many decades. His book on his journey to trusting the Bible is called, "The Testimony of the Evangelists." It's his examination of the testimonial evidence of the gospel writers. If you're serious, I'd start there.

Apologies to the OP for the rabbit trail.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Way off topic, so this will be my last response on the subject, unless some clarification is necessary, just out of respect for the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was presented with real, hard, factual evidence that could not be disputed then absolutely. My mind has been changed before (not on matters of religion but in other areas). I'm human. Most of the time I'm wrong. However I've had plenty of conversations and debates with apologetics and none of their arguments present any indisputable evidence to support their claims. Not a shred of it. If you feel that you can I'm very interested in what you have to say.

Evidence and personal opinion are different. If there was indisputable evidence that the christian god is real, then I would have no choice but to accept it. So far I've seen nothing of the sort though.
Regardless, I still wouldn't submit to worship the christian god. I refuse to worship someone or something that is so contradictory, insecure, and oppressive. There is NO WAY I would ever submit to someone or something who so proudly oppresses women and feminine sexuality. 
For the record, check out Jerry DeWitt or Dan Barker. Former pastors that have renounced their faith and aren't butthurt like a lot of other nonreligius people. I can recommend literature too 

Good chat. Glad we avoided the name calling.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> If I was presented with real, hard, factual evidence that could not be disputed then absolutely. My mind has been changed before (not on matters of religion but in other areas). I'm human. Most of the time I'm wrong. However I've had plenty of conversations and debates with apologetics and none of their arguments present any indisputable evidence to support their claims. Not a shred of it. If you feel that you can I'm very interested in what you have to say.
> 
> Evidence and personal opinion are different. If there was indisputable evidence that the christian god is real, then I would have no choice but to accept it. So far I've seen nothing of the sort though.
> Regardless, I still wouldn't submit to worship the christian god. I refuse to worship someone or something that is so contradictory, insecure, and oppressive. There is NO WAY I would ever submit to someone or something who so proudly oppresses women and feminine sexuality.
> ...


Grace and peace, TJ. Maybe at another time and place we'll pick it up again.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

When GSP retired, I suddenly had a lot of hate that needed to be focused on someone else. Jon Jones was the perfect focus point for my newly available hatred.

1. He is always prominently mentioned in conversations about P4P. This is annoying because the concept of P4P is dumb, and the mainstream usage of it as listing who has the most title defenses is even worse. 

2. He dropped my beloved Machida onto the ground like a sack of hot potatoes. and then he wouldn't give Machida a rematch because Jon Jones needs help selling PPV. 

3. I'm older than him. he looks like a child to me and reminds me of my own mortality. he is more successful than me (especially when I was his age) and isn't wasting his time on a forum writing about why he hates me. I can't appreciate his wisdom or experience because he doesn't have much. He hasn't lost yet, and thus he hasn't gotten better through failure. Kids these days!

4. anticipation is often better than what follows. It was exciting when he was going to be the next big thing, and his fights were exciting. now the excitement is waiting for him to fall and be replaced by a new next big thing.

5. his fights are often boring. his style is mainly about keeping people out of range. eye pokes, jabs, leg kicks, front kicks. If he is in a good close fight, he isn't the reason for it, his opponent is. the Rampage and Rashaad fights were garbage, and the TRT fights weren't much better.

6.He isn't better at being the villain than he is at being the hero. I like heels, and I like socially awkward, but he doesn't do it very well. His best work is in the lead up to this fight, but he just doesn't show the personality to pull it off. Flawed anti heroes are still the big thing in entertainment, but his flaw is that he could never do it convincingly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have NO concept of how someone can say a Jon Jones fight is boring. That to me is like saying Matt Brown coasts for decisions or something.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have NO concept of how someone can say a Jon Jones fight is boring. That to me is like saying Matt Brown coasts for decisions or something.


I have no concept of how people can say John Fitch fights are boring. yet there is a wide demographic of people who think he is boring. 

Almost none of Jons fights have been competitive. That says a lot about how effective he is, but little to how exciting it is to watch. It's like watching a football game when one team is several scores ahead. the intensity and atmosphere are gone.the only anticipation that remains is for it to end so you can go to bed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

halifaxdonair said:


> I have no concept of how people can say John Fitch fights are boring. yet there is a wide demographic of people who think he is boring.


Well that's because not many people want to watch a man lay on or against another man and literally not attempt to land any big shots or submit his opponent at all. There is nothing "martial-arts" about that. For the record I like Fitch and was pissed when they released him.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> Okay, if I'm overreacting I will extricate my opinion and thoughts from the conversation and I will use good old examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving there are other people beside you who are overreacting. :thumbsup:
I just don't see as hatred when the guy leaves an evident trail of shit that is obviously talked about, which has nothing to do with his success as a fighter. And Chael did not get criticism? Even being white? Joe Rogan is the overreaction king, my friend, and he was the one to troll MMA community with this racist correlations.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have NO concept of how someone can say a Jon Jones fight is boring. That to me is like saying Matt Brown coasts for decisions or something.


The rampage fight wasn't great, and the Evans fight was truly dreadful.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Thanks for proving there are other people beside you who are overreacting. :thumbsup:
> I just don't see as hatred when the guy leaves an evident trail of shit that is obviously talked about, which has nothing to do with his success as a fighter. And Chael did not get criticism? Even being white? Joe Rogan is the overreaction king, my friend, and he was the one to troll MMA community with this racist correlations.


Maybe you're right, I agree with what you are saying. I just feel a special kind of attitude towards Jon from everyone. Maybe I'm overreacting...

Whatever it is I don't like him that much, but I haven't seen anyone with the skills he possesses in the octagon. He is the best ever in my opinion and he deserves all the best.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> The rampage fight wasn't great, and the Evans fight was truly dreadful.


I had meant to word it like "I have no concept of how someone can say Jones is a boring fighter". Anyone can be in a boring fight so I worded that like shit.

I liked the jab elbows from Jones in the Evans fight though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CarlosCondit said:


> Maybe you're right, I agree with what you are saying. I just feel a special kind of attitude towards Jon from everyone. Maybe I'm overreacting...
> 
> Whatever it is I don't like him that much, but I haven't seen anyone with the skills he possesses in the octagon. He is the best ever in my opinion and he deserves all the best.


And in no way I am trying to discredit your thread. You poured in ideas to be debated and that's what we are doing. The thread is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

halifaxdonair said:


> When GSP retired, I suddenly had a lot of hate that needed to be focused on someone else. Jon Jones was the perfect focus point for my newly available hatred.
> 
> 1. He is always prominently mentioned in conversations about P4P. This is annoying because the concept of P4P is dumb, and the mainstream usage of it as listing who has the most title defenses is even worse.
> 
> ...


This is a very well written post that does a good job pointing out solid reasons that people dislike Jones other than simply pulling the race card and saying its because hes black. The only part I have a hard time understanding is that you dont fi d him exciting. I would never miss a jones fight. The way he finishes opponents is always awesome. And like you said the anticipation of seeing someone able to beat him makes me very excited every time he fights.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

